# Where do you call home?



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Oct 2006)

Select where you are from.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2006)

Good 'ol Newfoundland! Loves it   . Check out the site I have of my home town www.rencontreeast.com .


----------



## Munxcub (26 Oct 2006)

Kelowna BC here, going to talk to the BCD's tonight


----------



## navymich (26 Oct 2006)

Home is where my heart and family are, so that puts me from Ontario.   (currently residing in BC though)


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

Home is where the Army / Air Force / Navy (just to be equal) sends you....Trenton this time.


----------



## glenndon (26 Oct 2006)

Army Brat.  Lived in a few places.  Home is where, well, I am at any given time.

Spent the most time so far in Kingston Ontario though.

Glenn


----------



## Pea (26 Oct 2006)

Home to me is beautiful, small town Northern Alberta. However, currently residing in Edmonton, AB.


----------



## p_imbeault (26 Oct 2006)

Home too me is the edge of the country, St.Anthony Nfld


----------



## GunnersGirl (26 Oct 2006)

The first and only place I lived for long enough to put down roots, Nova Scotia... currently in Ontario and quite content... but I'll always be a Bluenoser


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Oct 2006)

glenndon said:
			
		

> Home is where, well, I am at any given time.



Well said


----------



## Rodahn (26 Oct 2006)

That province whose initials stand for "Bring Cash"  ;D


----------



## Big Foot (26 Oct 2006)

Even though I've been living out of province for the past 4 years... I will always be an Albertan.


----------



## orange.paint (26 Oct 2006)

Home is where my back deck is......
Just kidding.Born/raised in newfoundland but after my IE I will have lived on the "mainland" longer. 

p.s: Should have put Canada up as a response,I would have went for that one.


----------



## patrick666 (26 Oct 2006)

Midland, Onterrible  

My second home is always PEI - love that place.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Oct 2006)

Saskatchewan is the homestead, Ontario is where my house, wife and children are.


----------



## R933ex (27 Oct 2006)

Yellowknife NWT


----------



## xo31@711ret (27 Oct 2006)

Joined in '82: Pettawa, London, Halifax, Chatham; Gagetown. Presently at Sept Iles Que for the next 3 years while niner finshes her service (be 28 years service for her). 2009 or 2010 we head to her hometown Robertville NB (Bathurst area ) to retire...

After +24 years I STILL consider Pouch Cove Newfoundland as home..

-gerry


----------



## Jack O. (28 Oct 2006)

I live in Toronto, love me! Love me!


----------



## McG (28 Oct 2006)

I have family everywhere and even as a kid I moved around the country so much; for me home is Canada.


----------



## Drummy (28 Oct 2006)

Hi,

I was a "bad" boy.   :-[   I punched in New Brunswick before reading the first post.(Where are you from). I am currently living in NB, and not from here.

I was born in "Trawna" on 2 Oct 38. A Sunday if I recall correctly.  ;D

All the best    Drummy


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Oct 2006)

Truly, my home is back on those wheatfields of southern Saskatchewan, but in almost 12 yrs, its been the east coast of Australia. I have settled in a nice home on Bribie Island in Queensland.

Lately, my home is not too far from the Tigris River here in Baghdad, where we have most creature comforts.

I can't wait to get back to Australia sometime in 2007, but plan a trip to Saskatchewan before July.

Regards,


Wes


----------



## fire_guy686 (28 Oct 2006)

Nova Scotia


----------



## niner domestic (28 Oct 2006)

Wes, I do hope you get to see your big skies soon. 

I'm from the YT, and home for me after spending my whole life traveling and living abroad, is anywhere where I have the same telephone number as the hubby.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Oct 2006)

Born in Ontario, Living in New Brunswick.


----------



## RangerRay (29 Oct 2006)

My home is in the Cariboo-Chilcotin of beautiful British Columbia.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Oct 2006)

The UK is where I was born, Alberta is where I live, Gibsons, BC, will always be my home.


----------



## goodform (29 Oct 2006)

Saskatchewan, but living and PRes-ing in Vancouver.

Wes, I think I remember you being from Quill. This is of course because I'm from Watson (the great big centre it is). I miss the open skies but I've grown to love the rainy type winter in Vancity as well.


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

Montréal QC, CANADA

Via a flurry of transfers, atachments & detachments.


----------



## tlg (29 Oct 2006)

Currently Lindsay, On. the capital of the City of the Kawartha Lakes. I call it a capital because the place is mostly villages of 1500 people with the largest city of 25000+ being where I currently reside. Hopefully that will change when the army decides to call me. Lindsay is pretty much a retirement town and the surrounding area is mostly cottage country for those rich city folk that have way too much money for their own good.


----------



## Pte_Martin (29 Oct 2006)

a small town of Elmira, Ontario


----------



## mummiebear5 (29 Oct 2006)

Currently Wainwright AB
Who knows where next.
My heart is in B.C.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2006)

Lahr, Germany

Until i get back there, anywhere the military sends me will be "home"


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2006)

Le Gars said:
			
		

> Saskatchewan, but living and PRes-ing in Vancouver.
> 
> Wes, I think I remember you being from Quill. This is of course because I'm from Watson (the great big centre it is). I miss the open skies but I've grown to love the rainy type winter in Vancity as well.



Hey, how about a plate of chips at PJ's Esso. I know Watson well, and remember when the theatre was moved from Quill, and when Wimmer had elevators.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## goodform (30 Oct 2006)

Oh the drastic changes! PJ's is no more for several years now, rebranded and rebuilt but you can still get chips. Watson is now a one elevator town too. You'll have to have a boo on your way past. The town also erected a 20' Santa to rival that bloody goose ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Home for me is tecnically in Halifax for now...except weekends.   ;D

Born and breed  RAISED in PEI but...I don't consider that home anymore...

Home is where ever they post me and where ever HLs is.  And the roads in between...

 ;D

*editted for Brain-Farts  :blotto:


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> ...breed in PEI ...



Should we alert The Librarian (and others on "Anne's Isle") that you breed in PEI?  Or is that ON PEI?


(j/k)



von G


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Should we alert The Librarian (and others on "Anne's Isle") that you breed in PEI?  Or is that ON PEI?
> 
> 
> (j/k)
> ...



See thats what happens when you drive all night and then post when you should be sleeping...


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> See thats what happens when you drive all night and then post when you should be sleeping...


:rofl:

Good one, though.  For posterity's sake and a bit of humour, anyway.

:cheers:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Good one, though.  For posterity's sake and a bit of humour, anyway.
> 
> :cheers:



Well, I can't help but feeling alittle like "Sport Goofy" now though...nice enough fella....just a little bit on the dumb side... ;D

My brain told me "bread" is something you make a sandwhich with... :rofl:


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

I'm an army brat, so I fall under the category "everywhere"

Born in Quebec, lived in Ont, BC, Israel, Syria, NB, NS. When people ask me where I'm from, I get confused, but generally stick with New Brunswick. Place that I loved.

Currently home is whatever hotel or barracks room I'm in on TAV, but my Residential address is Ottawa, On


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm an army brat, so I fall under the category "everywhere"
> 
> Born in Quebec, lived in Ont, BC, Israel, Syria, NB, NS. When people ask me where I'm from, I get confused, but generally stick with New Brunswick. Place that I loved.



You are serious, you lived in ALL those places and...and...you liked NB the best??

I am speechless!


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> You are serious, you lived in ALL those places and...and...you liked NB the best??
> 
> I am speechless!



I know, I know...it's wierd. Was back there recently for the first time in 6 years, and it hasn't really changed at all. Plus, while I've got a career, any girl who turned me down for dates in High School seems to be pregnant or already single mom, living in a trailer, and working at the liquor store/Tims/McDicks.... >

NB is the place where I developed most as a person, well, except for the military.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Developed most as a person?    :

I didn't know we were filming Dr Phil here today!

 >

j/k Des   ;D

 :nana:


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Developed most as a person?    :
> 
> I didn't know we were filming Dr Phil here today!
> 
> ...



S'allright MRM, at least I can say I've become a person  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Just because I am from PEI and have the metal plate in my head, and 4 teeth, is NO reason to pick on me 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Just because I am from PEI and have the metal plate in my head, and 4 teeth, is NO reason to pick on me
> 
> :dontpanic:



FOUR teeth? You must be one of those gifted Islanders I heard about   :-*


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Oct 2006)

Alvinston (where the heck is that?), Ontario

You left out the province of Cape Breton ;D

edited for sloppy sentence structure :rage:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

I do know some people in the CBLA!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> FOUR teeth? You must be one of those gifted Islanders I heard about   :-*



No no, those are my dentures...gotta be able to bite into those new taters somehow!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (6 Nov 2006)

Used to be were ever they sent me, since retirement 5 years ago, it's London Ontario the forest city and its the longest time i've ever spent in one place over the past 28 yrs.


----------



## xo31@711ret (6 Nov 2006)

Used to be were ever they sent me, since retirement 5 years ago, it's London Ontario  

exRCR? Spent my first 6 years (82 to88) at London with Duke's Coy; heard most of the old base is gone...Shame, London was a great posting.

-gerry


----------



## PresterJohn (6 Nov 2006)

I was a base brat, and moved around a lot myself when I got out into the world on my own. Currently posted in Halifax, new posting in Edmonton by end Nov. So, whenever my mail finally catches up with me, that's home.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Nov 2006)

Lets see....'66 Rivers MB
'66 - '68 London ON
'68 - '70 Soest Germany
'70 - '72 Kingston ON
'72 - '74 Oromocto NB
'74 - '76 Moncton NB
'76 - '78 St Bruno PQ
'78 - '80 Baden-Soelingen Germany
'80 - '83 Ottawa ON
'83 - '87 Oromocto NB
'87 - '88 London ON
'88 - '89 Cornwallis/Borden/Kingston
'89 - '92 Lahr Germany
'92 - '94 Halifax NS
'94 - '99 Ottawa
'99 - present Kingston

The joys of being a base brat and then joining.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Nov 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Lets see....'66 Rivers MB
> '66 - '68 London ON
> '68 - '70 Soest Germany
> '70 - '72 Kingston ON
> ...



I think I will speak for all of us when I say you need to stop being shy and you know...move around some!


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Nov 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I think I will speak for all of us when I say you need to stop being shy and you know...move around some!



Seriously...you need to stop being a hermit ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (6 Nov 2006)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Spent my first 6 years (82 to88) at London with Duke's Coy; heard most of the old base is gone...Shame, London was a great posting.


Was on the base last week and there is very little remaining.  Highbury complex just closed and everything was moved to a new building at Wossley.  The base ends just behind Beaver Hall with new houses being built on Carling Heights overlooking the gym (name escapes me at the moment)


----------



## spud (6 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> FOUR teeth? You must be one of those gifted Islanders I heard about   :-*



Hey now 

Four is all us old Islanders need to give those spuds a good going over! As we Islanders migrate away tho, they issue us extra teeth at the end of the Confederation Bridge, just so we fit in up here in "uppity Canada", I mean upper Canada. 

my bad

potato


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Nov 2006)

spud said:
			
		

> Hey now
> 
> Four is all us old Islanders need to give those spuds a good going over! As we Islanders migrate away tho, they issue us extra teeth at the end of the Confederation Bridge, just so we fit in up here in "uppity Canada", I mean upper Canada.
> 
> ...



spud, tell me it didn't take you 7 days to think that up  ;D


----------



## spud (6 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> spud, tell me it didn't take you 7 days to think that up  ;D



Ha ha, toothless.......and slow.....what a combo....I think I'll have that on my headstone!! 

Actually I hadn't read the whole thread before and was shocked there was more then one PEI inmate running around on this board! More then one Islander allowed...you folks are tolerant!
   ;D

potato


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Nov 2006)

there are others who won't reveal their identity.  Mostly because of the finger-pointing and laughing, and then everything becomes "right ----".

Right funny...right slippy...right hungry...

you know...


----------



## Patrolman (6 Nov 2006)

I am originally from an RCR town known as Hartland, New Brunswick. Home now is Fredericton N.B.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (6 Nov 2006)

I am currently living in Moncton, New Brunswick....  born raised in Saint John... Hopefully soon if all goes well I will be in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu...then from there who knows..


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (7 Nov 2006)

Hey "xo31@711ret" Yes i''m ex-RCR nice to talk a few of the old boys once in a while. I did battle school in London went to Dukes coy and in 80 went to Germany with 3 RCR for 4 years then back to Winnipeg, when the pats took our place in Germany. Ended up back in London as Reg force Cadre with 4 RCR after my second stint in Germany and decided to stay here. Great city.

 Drop me a line sometime.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Seriously...you need to stop being a hermit ;D



I do try to get out every now and then, but this darn phobia of mine (lackofcomputeritis) keeps me stuck in the basement. ;D


----------



## niner domestic (7 Nov 2006)

Great, now there's a visual image burned into my retina, a radop with pasty winter knee caps in shorts emerging from a basement...my eyes, my eyes!  8)


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Great, now there's a visual image burned into my retina, a radop with pasty winter knee caps in shorts emerging from a basement...my eyes, my eyes!  8)



You're welcome


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Nov 2006)

OK, i'll put up this link so you all can enjoy the view I see everyday.
http://www.rencontreeast.com/joyce.html
There are more on the site there too.


----------



## Yeoman (21 Nov 2006)

I'll always consider london/woodstock ontario my home.
as I always yell at people 'I'm posted to petawawa, I don't live here!'
Greg


----------



## muskrat89 (21 Nov 2006)

Wakefield, NB (Between Hartland & Woodstock)

Currently near Phoenix,AZ (been here about 10 years)


----------



## Screw (21 Nov 2006)

Greenwood, Nova Scotia now Iqaluit, Nunavut


----------



## armyvern (21 Nov 2006)

Well I don't have the option of 2 choices. NB/PEI, back and forth...that's how it works for me.


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Nov 2006)

were ever you will end up..home will always be there.


----------



## rmacqueen (23 Nov 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I'll always consider london/woodstock ontario my home.


Hey yeoman, I was a Woodstock boy originally, parents still live in the same house in Huron/Devonshire area.  Happen to know a Tim Irving?  He was with 4 RCR back in the day


----------



## RangerRay (23 Nov 2006)

Pictures of my home:

http://www.williamslake.ca/index.asp?p=2&pgs=1


----------



## xo31@711ret (23 Nov 2006)

Hey RangerRay, do/did you know a Steve Cahill ? Was a good buddy of mine with 1RCR in the early 80's.


----------



## manhole (23 Nov 2006)

Wakefield,  New Brunswick (between Hartland & Woodstock)


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Nov 2006)

for me it will always be  this  8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Nov 2006)

Here's the old stomping ground:


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

*Oromocto NB*


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> *Oromocto NB*


poor thing ;D


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

Captain (Army)  Scarlet said:
			
		

> poor thing ;D


LOL whats wrong with Oromocto?


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> LOL whats wrong with Oromocto?


Now there's a loaded question


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Dec 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> LOL whats wrong with Oromocto?



It's a good place to be from, not a good place to be


----------



## harry8422 (1 Dec 2006)

origionally barrie , ontario


----------



## kleobee (1 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> It's a good place to be from, not a good place to be


I think Oromocto is a great place especially if you want a safe neighborhood for your kids. I've been living just outside Toronto since Sept 2005, and I can't wait to move back to Oromocto in Mach. It sux here.. it's all concrete, dirt, and homeless people... and people are rude.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2006)

Even though I joke about Oromocto, I do like it.  It *is* a fairly safe place, lots to do, etc.  Just too many army guys.  That's why why my wife and I moved out past Hoyt!


----------



## kleobee (1 Dec 2006)

Yes there are a lot of army folks around, but what can you expect from a military community? I also like some of the surrounding area where it's more rural therefore there is more room. Then you dont have to worry about nosy neighbors.


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Dec 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> LOL whats wrong with Oromocto?



Actually, I started my schooling in Oromocto and gradumakted from Oromocto High. Went to a bunch of schools in between though.


----------



## ex-Highlander (1 Dec 2006)

Have been hanging my hat/headdress in and around Ottawa, Ontario for the last 15 years, but just as much consider Nova Scotia to be home.  I love 'em both.

Edit: My family lived in Shannon Park/Wallis Heights on the Dartmouth side of Halifax Harbour from 1976 - '85 or '86....Dad was Navy.  He was properly horrified to learn I was going Army.  Muah-ha-ha-haaaa!   >


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Dec 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> It sux here.. it's all concrete, dirt, and homeless people... and people are rude.


That is because you are near Toronto.  Don't judge the whole area by that.  I live 3 hours SW of TO and it is a whole different world.  I think it has more to do with being rural


----------



## Yrys (1 Dec 2006)

...would have been interesting to have Canada on the list : )


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ...would have been interesting to have Canada on the list : )



Not really....when I first decided to make up the question I wanted to get a feel where everyone is from. Having Canada there just does not answer the question because seeing how this is a Canadian Army website prob 98% would have answered "Canada". Breaking it down regionally for Canada gives everyone a better idea where their fellow Canadians are posting from.


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Dec 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Actually, I started my schooling in Oromocto and gradumakted from Oromocto High. Went to a bunch of schools in between though.



I also went to OHS, although being an army brat, spent my last year of HS and graduated in Ottawa.

To be perfectly honest, I do like Oromocto. Although for a young, single guy...

I'll take the 4 O's over T. ANY day!


----------



## little mac (2 Dec 2006)

Born Iserlohn Germany, Dad was Service Corp. Raised in London Ontario. Lived there until 1996, and have been a spud islander for the past 10 years. Had a lot of great times in London at Wolsley Barracks.           Little Mac


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2006)

Some really great replies and links on this thread!!
Born in SK, have lived in SK, Montana, NB, NS, NF, and ON.  Let's not count Bosnia and Afghanistan... 
I still consider NB home (folks live in Moncton). Definitely an East Coaster!!  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (18 Dec 2006)

I'm from Northern Ontario or should I say Northwestern Ontario cause people from Toronto think Northern Ontario starts in Barrie!  It's a little place about 4 hrs Northwest of Sault Ste Marie called Manitouwadge (say that 5 time fast!).  Now I consider my self a westerner cause I haven't lived any where farther East than Winnipeg since 1985. (I don't count the year I had to spend In Gag-town on my 3's)


----------



## Yeoman (24 Dec 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I'm from Northern Ontario or should I say Northwestern Ontario cause people from Toronto think Northern Ontario starts in Barrie!  It's a little place about 4 hrs Northwest of Sault Ste Marie called Manitouwadge (say that 5 time fast!).  Now I consider my self a westerner cause I haven't lived any where farther East than Winnipeg since 1985. (I don't count the year I had to spend In Gag-town on my 3's)


you've gotta be kidding! my room mate is from there, now that's just creepy. man I thought I was the only person on this board that even knew that towns name, guess there's two of us now 
Greg


----------



## patt (24 Dec 2006)

where do i call home? well basicly any CFB... was born and raised on one and now going to be working in one...


----------



## tlg (25 Dec 2006)

I would like to change my vote from ontario to Wainwright, Alberta.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Dec 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> I would like to change my vote from ontario to Wainwright, Alberta.



Ewww...Wainwright...wait, I'm going back in Jan...Dammit!


----------



## Groucho (25 Dec 2006)

Home can be a few places!  For me Scotland (where I was Born and now live) or Mississauga Ont (where I grew up) but maybe home to allot of who use this website is the Canadian Forces and the unit we serviced in and became family and that for me would have to be the 48th Highlanders! 

Hope everyone has a good and safe Christmas and New Year!

And to my brother and sister Highlanders DILEAS


----------



## Sparkplugs (25 Dec 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I'm from Northern Ontario or should I say Northwestern Ontario cause people from Toronto think Northern Ontario starts in Barrie!  It's a little place about 4 hrs Northwest of Sault Ste Marie called Manitouwadge (say that 5 time fast!).  Now I consider my self a westerner cause I haven't lived any where farther East than Winnipeg since 1985. (I don't count the year I had to spend In Gag-town on my 3's)



Wow!  I spent last summer in Terrace Bay, hehe.

I'm from a small town in Northwestern Ontario called Geraldton, haha.  We're one of the few regions actually having a white christmas, haha.


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Dec 2006)

Well missed out on the poll...
I am from NS but presently posted to St Jean QC...something about making me bilingual  :

HL


----------



## AMcLeod (29 Dec 2006)

home is where ever you plant your a$$ for more than a month


----------



## Jimmy C (29 Dec 2006)

Was originally born in Ontario and lived there for 21 years but now I call Alberta home.


----------



## 17thRecce (30 Dec 2006)

I'm living in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina now.  Before that, lived all my live on PEI (except for courses and call-outs).  Hey, Librarian, how long have you been with the Sup Det?  I retired from the PEIR in 03.


----------



## te. crutch (30 Dec 2006)

Currently calling Wainwright, AB home......... but originally from Humboldt, Sask.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

Now calling St-Jean Qc, the Mega, home.   ;D

My a$$ belongs to CFLRS for the time being...


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Now calling St-Jean Qc, the Mega, home.   ;D
> 
> My a$$ belongs to CFLRS for the time being...



Just your a$$?  To whom does the rest of you belong?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jan 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Just your a$$?  To whom does the rest of you belong?



I don't have a brain, according to HLs, and I think the rest of me is gonna be used for spare parts?   ;D


----------



## beach_bum (9 Jan 2007)

I live in Vancouver now....but still don't really consider it home.  I grew up in SW Ontario, mainly Chatham, but since my Mom is in London that's where I go when I go back to visit now.  I still call Ontario home.   ;D


----------



## Penny (11 Jan 2007)

{insert Rastafarian accent} Grew up on the Island Man!    8)
.
.
The Island of Montreal.  

But Like many I call Ontario home.  It's a great place to live.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (16 Jan 2007)

I live in Alberta but I am from New Westminster, B.C., which will always be home.


----------



## lint (22 Jan 2007)

de-lurking
I'm from B.C.( born on Vancouver Island), living in Ontario


----------



## cmabone (31 Jan 2007)

I live in Saint-Laurent, a borough in Montreal. Quebec is my home province.


----------



## eurowing (8 Feb 2007)

Interesting topic

New Westminster BC in 58 til the ripe age of 6 weeks, then
Keno City Yukon until 1967
Victioria BC til 71
Bremerton Washington til 72
Victoria BC til Nov 75 when a very nice policeman drove me to the recruiting centre
Some place called Cornwallis NS
Shilo til Nov 76 with 3 RCHA...
Lahr Germany til 80 with 1 RCHA
Trenton Ont til 87 
Cold Lake AB til 99 (yes.... 12 years)
Geilenkirchen Germany til 03 
Petawawa Ont til 05 (23 months, but I wasn't counting  ;D )
Comox til now!
Yukon Gold is the name of my bike and I love it in Yukon every time I visit and it "feels" like home...but no way will I retire there.
Germany was 8 and a half years of my life.  I loved it there too.


----------



## Sassy (23 Feb 2007)

I have lived coast to coast from Victoria to Newfoundland, and now I'm living in Cowville Nova Scotia.  I hope no more moves, now that the other half retired from the Air Force.


----------



## xo31@711ret (24 Feb 2007)

Originally from the Rock. Retired after 24+years so wife could have her choice of a last posting on the north shore of Quebec (Sept Iles). Will be here until '10. Been here for 7 months; Startin' to believe I'm the only anglo square-head here...Nice place to visit.... 

-gerry


----------



## hoist-monkey (25 Feb 2007)

Originally from Fort Qu' Appelle, Saskatchewan.
Lived/Posted to Halifax for 12 years (met the wife there)
Live/Posted in Victoria for the last 5 years.

Home to me is where my Wife & son are, that is the only thing that matters to me.
I have spent so much time away from them that I don't care what the Postal Code is,
just that they will be there waiting there for me.

Someday home will be Nova Scotia, we plan on retiring there someday.


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

Some strange places I have been posted before I joined with the family:

Thunder Bay , ONT for 3 years.
Greenwood , NS for about 10.
Shilo , MB for about 6.

Myself ;


Shilo off to CFLRS St Jean Quebec to Borden ONT back to Shilo then back to Borden then to Esquimalt! Just like everyone else.

I reside in CFB Shilo right now but my ' home ' is my Parents hometown where I believe is my home too , North Sydney Cape Breton , NS.

My Mom always said to me though " Home is where the military sends you "


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Feb 2007)

Me, well, although now a serious SHORT TIMER here in Shyteland, I am still a humble Fobbit, residing in one of the many FOBs here in Hell City, however, soon I really will be back home.

Whats the first thing I am doing to do on my first full day back in the world?

I am going to go down to Woorim Beach, and watch the sun rise over the Coral Sea, and then go for a swim. I'll never take another sunrise for granted, thats guaranteed!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## rosco (27 Feb 2007)

Lived in BC for a long time (except when in Asia) or educated in Nova Scoia 
Dont want to give too much to my instructors  
see you soon


----------



## mistyqueen (28 Feb 2007)

Originally from Vancouver island, BC.
Moved to Winnipeg with my husband in 1998, posted in 2001 to Comox, Medical release for my Husband in 2003 - SISIP retraining to Civy for husband, Last move on DND to Edmonton AB. 

Spouse - 13 years in, Cornwallis, then workpoint Barracks - Victoria, then Winnipeg in 1994, then Jan 2001 - Comox, May 2005 Alberta.


----------



## sgtdixon (28 Feb 2007)

Base Brat? Edmonton Born in 85 raised til 90, CFB Esq til 96, back to Edmonton til 00, then to Fort McMurray until )4 then moved home

I plan on calling wainwrong home for 4 months this summer (2mths Fd Trg and 2 Months on DP1 and DP2 Recce)


----------



## startbutton (28 Feb 2007)

Base Brat born in London Ont in 72 ,moved to Calgary (Sarcee barracks ) in 73 to 80 then to Ottawa (Rockcliffe ) and then Petawawa in 82 and back to london in 84 was there until I moved to Borden to work at the recruit school in 05 and the adventure just keeps on rolling


----------



## Reccesoldier (2 Mar 2007)

Born in Halifax, moved to Victoria, back to Dartmouth then on to Ottawa, Red Deer for a short time, back to Ottawa, on to Petawawa, Lahr, Petawawa, Ottawa, Petawawa and hopefully Ottawa this summer.  ;D

I call Ottawa my home town because that is where I came of age.

It's funny but looking at the posts in this topic none of them strikes me as incredibly transient, but to the average Canadian I imagine it would seem that most of us have lived out of a suitcase for our whole lives.  :-\

My wife was like that. When we got married she'd only ever been out of Ontario once (to Calgary) for 3 days... I broke her of that though, 7 months after we were married I took her to Germany ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (3 Mar 2007)

Hmmm....

Like most posters here, "home" is a moving target.

Born in Montreal (Lachine) - 1960
Moved to Calgary - 1964
Moved to Edmonton - 1969
Moved to Calgary - 1971
Joined Army (won't include 6 mo tours or courses) - 1977
Moved to Winnipeg - 1977
Moved to Saskatoon - 1980 (out of Army)
Moved to Calgary - 1981
Joined Army (again - 1982)
Moved to Petawawa (AIRBORNE!) - 1985
Tehran, Iran - 1988
Edmonton (Morinville)  - 1989
Calgary - 1983
Edmonton (Fort Saskatchewan) - 1986
Retired from Army - 2003
Moved to Terrace, BC - 2007

Phew - that's a few moves, although fewer than others.  I always consider Calgary as my home town - that's were I (for the most part) grew up, and where my kids were born.

I've recently moved here to Terrace, BC - and have started to become involved in the local social/political scene.  THIS (I hope and pray) will be my final move, and I will probably consider Terrace my "home town" within 20 or 25 years or so.


----------



## mudrecceman (3 Mar 2007)

Back in Halifax again.

 ;D

First night home, Mooseheads home game at 1900.  Gotta love it!

Home has been too many places to rhyme off here....as a Reservist for 17 years who went anywhere/everywhere they would send me, home for many years was where ever my kit dropped.

Now as Reg Frce and just finishing up a 5 year long Cl B run in Halifax, and posted to Halifax, and just getting back from St-Jean/CFLRS, I think Halifax feels like home, as much as any place ever did.

Go Moose!


----------



## eady (5 Mar 2007)

Good ol' Newfoundland is home for me. Wasn't born here, but mom and dad are both Newfie's and I've lived here my entire life except for the initial 4 short years. I love the Rock and will always consider myself a Newfoundlander!


----------



## Hawkeye (7 Mar 2007)

Mirabel QC here but born and raised in Montreal


----------



## recruited (7 Mar 2007)

Born and raised in beautiful british columbia......


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2007)

Home right now is Winnipeg - and all you think you have problems!  I know, I know, *Suck it up Princess*  

Was born and in Brandon MB, lived in Alexander MB till age 4, Brandon till 13 yrs, then Kemnay MB till I was 18. Kemnay and Alexander are 8 and 16 miles west of Brandon.

At 18 joined the Navy-beautiful (!) Cornwallis by the sea for 2 months, CFB Esquimalt for trade training, Tattoo '67 for 5 months (Ottawa, Victoria, Vancouver, Montreal, Ottawa, Toronto, Hamilton), back to CFB Esquimalt for 2 months refresher, then Halifax and CFS Mill Cove in Hubbards, NS-now closed.

When I got out, back to Kemnay for a few months, married in Brandon then 3 years in Calgary - divorced. Moved to Nanton AB, then Elkford BC, back to Brandon then off to Estevan and Bienfait, SK for a job at Bienfait Coal. Lived shortly in North Portal, SK, then 15 years in Selkirk, MB-and did a 3-month term job-fly-in. fly-out, in Balmertown, Ont. Now we've been in Winnipeg for 5 years. 

During some of that time I was with 746 (Calgary) Comm Sqn, and 735 Comm Regt Winnipeg.

My heart, and my grown son, are in Halifax. I'd loved it, and The Lad does too. He wouldn't join the Navy, though - he's working on a sailing ship!


Hawk


----------



## StevenPeece (13 Mar 2007)

I live in the North East of England in the UK.  I've found the stats of where people come from very informative.  It shows that people communicate with each other on this website from all over the world.

Now that is fantastic and it shows how great this site really is.


All the very best guys


Steve


----------



## HeatRoca (18 Mar 2007)

Toronto Ont


----------



## Old Ranger (18 Mar 2007)

"2 years less a day" somewere out West....Not ;D

Currently near Barrie, ON


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Mar 2007)

BC For now,

but really anywhere I put my head down, her place or mine


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (21 Mar 2007)

Good old N.B. or N-B s'il vous plait!

Home of fiddleheads, blueberries, lobster and black rum! Need I add more?


----------



## deedster (21 Mar 2007)

Montréal, Québec originally.  Now in Toronto (yuk).


----------



## startbutton (21 Mar 2007)

Currently in Borden ...Then who knows where


----------



## patrick666 (21 Mar 2007)

Ontario then Alberta then Ontario then Quebec and now New Brunswick hopefully going back to Ontario in the near future.


----------



## Brett (25 Mar 2007)

Originally from Quebec...Now proudly living in Southern Ontario... In Stoney Creek  [in between  hamilton & winona for those who are clueless right now].


----------



## Sheila Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Rencontre East, Newfoundland. And yes, I am the mother of Michael Baker, here to keep him in line


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Sheila Baker said:
			
		

> Rencontre East, Newfoundland. And yes, I am the mother of Michael Baker, here to keep him in line


Aww shucks ma  ;D


----------



## Pte Quilty (4 Apr 2007)

Newfoundland here


----------



## Pte. Pixley (8 Apr 2007)

From Camrose Alberta, now in Kingston. I have to say... I like Kingston a lot more than Alberta. (lot more to do here....)  ;D


----------



## Brett (9 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Aww shucks ma  ;D


----------



## Zap (21 Apr 2007)

I'm currently in Bellevegas (Belleville, ON) Man I'm not used to these small towns. Ottawa is where its at.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (26 Apr 2007)

Beautiful Victoria, BC.

Land of the $400K (1500sqft) houses with lots so HUGE that you can cut your lawn with a weed wacker.


----------



## vangemeren (26 Apr 2007)

-Born on January 30, 1985 in Calgary Alberta
-March 1985-1986 Denver Colorado
-1986-1990, Lahr Germany
-1990-1994, Chilliwack B.C
-1994-1999, Halifax N.S
-1999-2003, Petawawa
-2003-present, North Bay Ontario (University Studies)

Home is Petawawa, because that is where the rest of my family is and that is where I went to highschool.


----------



## ACIGSkyler (27 Apr 2007)

I call home Glenside, Penn...but presently living in Ottawa.

Court


----------



## Benny (3 May 2007)

Melbourne, Australia. 

But not for long hopefully....


----------



## Can-american (7 May 2007)

An interesting venture for myself, born in the north west British Columbia spent some time growing up in England in Portsmouth and then now I am serving in the US Army and reside in the lovely southern states, Georgia to be exact. But I always refer to the colonies as my true home. Take care - Can-am


----------



## deedster (15 May 2007)

Oops, forgot to add my years in Winnipeg (92-98)...survived "The Flood".   (thank you troops)
Best summers anywhere.  So what if the official bird is the mighty mosquito!
D2


----------



## Smarty Pantz (15 May 2007)

North Bay currently, Trenton before


----------



## Brett (22 May 2007)

D2 said:
			
		

> So what if the official bird is the mighty mosquito!
> D2



 ;D Hahaha. I had a real chuckle on that one


----------



## Hawk (8 Jun 2007)

As long as our Official Bird doesn't get big enough to carry off babies and small dogs  . . .


Hawk


----------



## BernDawg (10 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oops, forgot to add my years in Winnipeg (92-98)...survived "The Flood".   (thank you troops)



You're welcome.


----------



## mudrecceman (16 Jun 2007)

Home is now Eastern Passage, NS...one click from the Atlantic (on the hill looking down on it)...15 minutes to downtown Halifax.   Gotta love it.


----------



## Fry (18 Jun 2007)

Peaceful little community of Charleston, Bonavista Bay, NL Canada. Population around 40-50. Never would want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Stewpid (19 Jun 2007)

Born and Raised in Cape Breton ...now living in exile............. :crybaby:


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Jun 2007)

Living back home...5 minutes from where my folks grew up in Eastern Passage


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jul 2007)

Still on Bribie Island, and I got my mortgage approved, so I can now buy her half out, so from owning a house  now to having a $250,000 debt at $400/week payments. So much for slowing down in 09!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (3 Jul 2007)

Christ Wes, that sounds dead shitty. By the time you get out after paying off those debts, you'll be getting around on a walking frame. Hope things get better.
I'm still in Melbourne, Australia but heading north soon. Hopefully Bris-Vegas to play with Wes and the boys but it could be anywhere. Coming back to Canada after Christmas to hopefully see where so many of you call home, Nova Scotia and Newfoundland. I missed them last time.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jul 2007)

Too right, I'll never pay the mutha off, but I can hang on to it, say for 5-10 yrs, let the equity build, sell off, down size and have little or no mortgage.

Thats the plan, shy of dating a millionaire, ha! Thats unlikely.

Cold beers on a cold winter's night (colder down in Melbourne), but it was 7C here this am,

Wes


----------



## wirrell (5 Jul 2007)

any one been to guatemala? thats my home but i grew up in Vancover, BC well Surrey acually


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jul 2007)

wirrell said:
			
		

> any one been to guatemala?



Yup


----------



## freeze_time311 (25 Jul 2007)

Little town called Stonewall Manitoba. Best small town watering hole around. $2.25 for a beer everyday of the week.


----------



## wirrell (31 Jul 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yup



just wondiring where have you all been?


----------



## wirrell (31 Jul 2007)

like in guatemala


----------



## Danjanou (31 Jul 2007)

wirrell said:
			
		

> just wondiring where have you all been?


Canada
United States
West Germany
France
Spain
Gibraltar
Morocco
Cuba
Dominican Republic
Haiti
Mexico
Guatemala
Honduras
Belize
El Salvador
Costa Rica 
Panama
Colombia
Venezuela
Aruba
Sint Maarten
St Martin
Anguilla
Turks & Caicos
Cayman Islands
Japan
China
Macao
Hong Kong
Taiwan
Philippines
Thailand

I may have missed a few 8)


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jul 2007)

wirrell said:
			
		

> just wondiring where have you all been?


Canada
France


I think Dan beat me, by a slight margin  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2007)

Where have I been?  Well lets see...
Canada, coast to coast to coast (Lincon sea northern tip of Ellesmere island AKA CFS Alert)
US - several states and bases incl Hawaii - Hickam Field
Germany - Umpire / damage control staff
Cyprus - Target for peace 1988
England - Changing of the guard - participant

Not as impressive as some here I know but still proud moments all.
Cheers


----------



## Center_Right_newfie (5 Aug 2007)

I live in Gander Newfoundland. My dad works at the local base here


----------



## forcerecon85 (5 Aug 2007)

I call London Ontario home


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (5 Aug 2007)

I find these poll results very surprising. Most of the people I come across in the military seem to pre-dominantly come from the Atlantic provinces and Alberta. I very rarely encounter people from Ontario and almost never meet people from my hometown (Toronto). I always thought this was a bit odd since Ontario has over 1/3 of the country's population and Toronto alone holding 1/6.


----------



## wirrell (6 Aug 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> US - several states and bases incl Hawaii - Hickam Field



did you know an Eisenhower?
he was my ucle in the US forces based in haweii


----------



## Trooper Hale (6 Aug 2007)

I think i know the Eisenhower your talking about! Led Allied forces in North-West Europe? Known as Ike? Bit of a champion?
Cool!


----------



## mudrecceman (6 Aug 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## BernDawg (6 Aug 2007)

Play nice guys.

Nope I didn't meet too many locals there we were on exercise and had little time to schmooze.


----------



## a78jumper (7 Aug 2007)

Fort McMurray, here since 1 May


----------



## armyrules (25 Aug 2007)

Smiths Falls, Ontario


----------



## Agent-0 (26 Aug 2007)

Antigonish, Nova Scotia.

Living in Alberta now though.


----------



## jswift872 (29 Sep 2007)

home here in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia... Love it


----------



## Gardiners1 (8 Oct 2007)

Bolton, Ontario just North of Toronto.


----------



## Simon (19 Oct 2007)

Queensville, Ontario, hey smith falls, sorry about hersheys, ya still got Ice King,


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

"Home is wherever the Army sends me" is the best description I can think of to my situation, being an army-brat and an' all.

Though, after spending a few years in la Belle Province I seem to have discovered my Québecois heritage... so for now, I'm going to say that Québec is my home, and probably will remain that way to me (my extended family is here, parents aren't though)


----------



## MarkS33 (7 Nov 2007)

Coquitlam, British Columbia. Hopefully and with any luck my home will be A Company, Royal Westmisnter Regiment in New Westminster. I have a number of friends there already, and I look foward to an extended period of service for my Country 








Edit: Spelling... yah, it was sad


----------



## JBoyd (8 Nov 2007)

Orginally, Abbotsford, B.C. Its where I grew up, Currently I am in Kelowna, B.C. , and hopefully my new home will be Ottawa or Kingston (or pretty much wherever the army sends me  )


----------



## JAWS228 (8 Nov 2007)

Brampton Ontario, just west of Toronto.......not for much longer though....in the process of moving to a new home (the army) hopefully.


----------



## woodys girl (12 Nov 2007)

ok 164 replied Ontario......and only a hand full from Kingston.....what's with that? lol 

I call Kingston home....but live 20 minutes North of the city


----------



## rhli13 (16 Dec 2007)

Born and raised in Hamilton ON, spent the '80's in Alberta (Camrose, Edmonton, Ft Saskatchewan), short stint in Saskatchewan (Martinsville, Saskatoon), even shorter gig in Quebec (St Hubert), and since '91 Nova Scotia (Debert, Truro).
A lot of the "Good, Bad, and the Ugly" along the way but small town Nova Scotia...I'm home.


----------



## Airbrat (16 Dec 2007)

Born in North Bay (but not in "The Hole" although my dad worked there), and moved all over Canada until I was late teens early 20's and we moved to Ottawa.  Been here for 15 years now and consider it more home than any other place I've been mainly because I only ever spent between 1-5 years any other place..only place that comes close is Base Bordem...err..Borden.


----------



## Falange (16 Dec 2007)

Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain... lived in Bogota, Colombia and Surrey, United Kingdom for a while

Now in British Columbia


----------



## megany (29 Dec 2007)

I don't have a home, really - I call Atlantic Canada "home".  I was born in Summerside then moved out of there in '89 and lived in Belleville, ON then Comox for about a year, followed by a post-FRP trip back to Belleville - followed by university in Halifax, an exchange term in Seoul and my current job in Calgary.

Plus summers were spent divided between PEI, Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.

Belleville is where I spent the most time, but there is no "home" there and the two houses we lived in always felt temporary in nature.  Discussion this holidays was when/if I would ever put down roots...


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Dec 2007)

Here is a few places I hung my hat.

Saskatoon, Regina, Dundurn, Wainwright, Shilo, Borden, Suffield, North Strathfield, Engadine, Yarrawarrah, Holsworthy, HMAS Harmen, Katoomba, Caringbah, Singleton, Gan-Gan, Tin Can Bay, Rockhampton, Shoalwater Bay, HMAS Nowra, Enoggera, and Bribie Island as of late.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## stryte (29 Dec 2007)

Originally Sudbury, Ontario. Currently Regina, Saskatchewan


----------



## dwalter (16 Jan 2008)

New Westminster, British Columbia! (For those of you who don't know where that is, it's near Vancouver hehe).


----------



## Delicron (17 Jan 2008)

Originally called Banff & Canmore, Alberta home...now it's the grand city of Calgary, though I wish I could move back to Canmore most days...


----------



## cameron (17 Jan 2008)

You forgot the Caribbean


----------



## Cat (20 Jan 2008)

I've always called Blue Mountain, Nova Scotia home because it was the frist place we lived for more then a year or two that I remember. 

However I've lived;

CFB Halifax
CFB Hoburg
CFB Trenton
Winnipeg, MN
Blue Mountain, NS
Prescott, ON
St. Catharines, ON

And shortly to St. Jean for a few months - we'll have to see what happens after that!


----------



## Rondelet (20 Jan 2008)

I'm bout' two and a half hours out of Halifax, good ol' Pictou.


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

Winnipeg for way too long. Looking forward to wherever I'm sent. I used to fear Quebec, but hey--I'll get to learn a new language. It's all good. Anywhere but here!


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

My home soon will be where ever the CF sends me.


----------



## paganmystic (26 Jan 2008)

I currently reside in BC (well 20 years now) but i will always be a Winnipegger


----------



## soccer girl (7 Mar 2008)

Currently living in Duncan, B.C. (A.K.A. Drunkin' Duncan), but home is either Onanole, Manitoba, or Lake of the prairies. And soon home' s going to be Regina, Sask.


----------



## Dolphado (13 Mar 2008)

Timmins Ontario, the big city with the small town mentality.


----------



## Richie (24 Mar 2008)

Born in Toronto, grew up in Deep River, Ontario. Moved back to Toronto for university. Lived in Raleigh, North Carolina for two years. 

I get really annoyed with Toronto at times, but I always seem to end up back here  ;D

Anyway, Ontario, born and bred.


----------



## AirCanuck (25 Mar 2008)

Ontario...

Cambridge, about half way between London and Toronto - very close to Kitchener/Waterloo.  Right now going to school at Western in London and doing my flight training.


----------



## midgetcop (31 Mar 2008)

I was born in Mississauga, Ontario. It's right next door to Toronto, so it's usually easier just to tell people that I'm a Torontonian (don't know why this gets me in trouble sometimes when I'm out of town? Hmm.....). Spent some time being raised in Los Angeles before returning to Mississauga. I spent my college years in Barrie, Ontario before returning once again to the 'M-dot'. And now with my reg force application going through....who knows? As much as I love the big city, I would love even more to see more of this great country. I would especially love to spend some more time in B.C......it's gorgeous!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (17 Apr 2008)

I was born in Calgary when my dad was stationed there. I moced to Gander, Newfoundland when I was 5, just before the Base in Calgary closed. Dad from Newfoundland, mom from cape breton, and I consider my self a newfoundlander


----------



## Everbrat (18 Apr 2008)

Home is where I happen to be at the moment.  Growing up an army brat, with 13 moves sponsored by the military and 6 more on my own I have a serious case of Itchy Feet. I tend to think of Germany as "home" more than anywhere in Canada though, 'cause that's where I got my start.


----------



## Sigger (20 Apr 2008)

Yukon represent!


----------



## aussiechangover (6 May 2008)

born in England, moved to Australia joined the navy there for 10years then moved to Canada (Montreal)where i joined the army. so i'm my own multicultural society.


----------



## JABAC (7 May 2008)

Calgary, AB, at the base of the beautiful Rocky Mountains.  Born and raised, but won't necessarily remain.  Love it, but who knows where my country will call me to.


----------



## smoke (26 May 2008)

I was born in Oshawa Ontario, what a hole that place is... currently living in Whitby Ontario, I spend alot of my time in toronto, 

some other places I lived was central Indiana U.S, B.C.

places ive been include those above and Borden Meaford and Sudbury Cornwall.. yeah I don't get out much


----------



## LightHammer (15 Jun 2008)

smoke said:
			
		

> I was born in Oshawa Ontario, what a hole that place is...



Funny you mentioned that, while I was in college @ Niagara my roommate was from Oshawa and often referred to it as 'The Dirty Shwa' ... Never been there so couldn't say one way or another. 


Anyways, I'm from in Hamilton, Ont. Born and raised.


----------



## Redeye (17 Jun 2008)

The Dirty Shwa is an apt description, though perhaps a little rich coming from someone from Hamilton!   ;D  (just kidding!)  I just bought a condo in Oshawa last year and am already suffering from buyer's remorse, and nervous about what the fate of GM is going to do to the city - though I am impressed at the strides they are making to clean the place up.

I was born in Oakville, Ontario and spent most of my time shuffling between there and Cape Breton Island where my mom's family is all from.  My father got tricked into immigrating to Canada many years ago from England (it's a bit of a long story, but he thought he was coming for "training" for a banking job in Barbados with the Bank of Nova Scotia - but the time to go down to Barbados just never seemed to come.)  I had a brief interlude living in Paradise (Costa Rica) before deciding to get an education at Trent University and joining the CF.  From moving around so much I don't really consider anywhere "home", though oddly enough the closest feeling I get to it is my parents' house near Truro, Nova Scotia - a house I never actually "lived" in but it just feels like the house I grew up in, I guess because so much of their stuff is the same.


----------



## Schütze (4 Aug 2008)

Ontario

   There's no place like this...


----------



## Lil_T (10 Oct 2008)

From Nova Scotia, Cape Breton to be a little more specific.  Currently living in the fabulousness that is the Ottawa area.


----------



## tango22a (11 Oct 2008)

After spending all my first half century and more in the Windsor ON area, when I finally retired from Chrysler's I pulled the plug and moved to the booming metropolis of Lucknow in the base of the Bruce Peninsula. Sure as hell wish I'd done it sooner! The country is beautiful and fishing and hunting aren't bad either. Love the small town atmosphere!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2008)

Born near Prince Albert, Sask. Moved to Winnipeg in 76, then to Calgary. Now back in "WinterPeg" since 1990. Go Riders!! Go Bombers! I'm soooo confused. ???


----------



## canadian4ever (2 Nov 2008)

Born In Vancouver, BC grew up in North Vancouver and a few lower mainland areas before moving to Victoria, Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Nov 2008)

Grew up in Waterloo Region, Ontario, but so the saying goes, 'home is where the heart is' now I call Minto, NB home, or at least, I hope to soon. *come on posting*


----------



## leroi (2 Nov 2008)

Born in west-end-Toronto-the-bad-1958

Places I've also lived:

-Hockley Valley, Ontario (pronounced "Huckley" by the locals)
-Calgary, Alberta
-North Bay, Ontario (blueberry/pickerel heaven but blackfly headquarters)

Now living in Guelph, Ontario 

But I call home Wasaga Beach, Ontario because that's where my mom lives and it's where the family gathers.


----------



## CBH99 (2 Nov 2008)

Lethbridge, Alberta!!   The hidden gem of the west...

-  Very little crime
-  Awesome weather
-  Little snow or coldness in the winter
-  No rush hour (Maybe a couple of extra cars, thats it)
-  2 big post-secondary institutions;  LOTS OF GOOD LOOKIN' GIRLS AROUND
-  Lots of country music n' pickup trucks

I know, I know...I'm a redneck.  But I love my hometown!


----------



## Engineer (7 Nov 2008)

Lil_T and I have the same coordinates....

From Nova Scotia, Cape Breton to be a little more specific.  Currently living in the fabulousness that is the Ottawa area.  

Inverness County  to be even more specific...

Respectfully,

Engineer


----------



## Lil_T (7 Nov 2008)

Engineer said:
			
		

> Lil_T and I have the same coordinates....
> 
> From Nova Scotia, Cape Breton to be a little more specific.  Currently living in the fabulousness that is the Ottawa area.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm from the other side of the Island - Industrial CB area, to be more specific.


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

I'm surprised how many Nova Scotian's use this forum compared to some of the bigger provinces.. 

I live in Annapolis Valley, NS currently. Although I will probably never live here again once I move into the world of the CF  :-\

Retirement area maybe.. But I am liking the looks of city living.. Oh boy, I need to stop planning 30-40 years ahead.


----------



## Johnny_H (17 Dec 2008)

I was born in Ottawa Ontario, however I have lived in Halifax NS my entire life so I have plenty of salt water in my blood in my humble opinion. I am a Maritimer through & through. Ironically enough I will most likely be headed back to Ottawa in the very near future for schooling.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Dec 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm from the other side of the Island - Industrial CB area, to be more specific.



From the same area actually.


----------



## twistidnick (28 Jan 2009)

I live in the Hood.... know as Uplands self help housing safest neighbourhood in Ottawa, honestly who has time to do any crime around here the MP's drive by like 15 times an hour


----------



## mariomike (28 Jan 2009)

Born and raised in Toronto.  Full time City employee since I was 18. Home is in the High Park area.  
My wife and I enjoy summer vacation travelling in Canada.


----------



## Lil_T (29 Jan 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> From the same area actually.



Neat-O  to quote my son - "Cape Breton for the win!!"  hahaha.


----------



## Love793 (29 Jan 2009)

Posted to Pet, living in Deep River, born and raised in Windsor Ont. Go Spits!


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Jan 2009)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Lethbridge, Alberta!!   The hidden gem of the west...
> 
> -  Very little crime
> -  Awesome weather
> ...



And lots of wind.


----------



## a78jumper (29 Jan 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> And lots of wind.



Red neck or met variety??

Ft McMurray here. Not quite sure what is home as born in Montreal, lived in Edmonton twice, TO, Ottawa twice, Kingston, Victoria, Pet and Gagetown.


----------



## Oil Can (11 Feb 2009)

I have been posted or lived in almost every province in Canada and this question still plagues me. I am Canadian but Manitoba is where my wife and I hang our hats, so-to-speak. 
We are modern no-mads. hehe


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Feb 2009)

Oil Can said:
			
		

> I have been posted or lived in almost every province in Canada and this question still plagues me. I am Canadian but Manitoba is where my wife and I hang our hats, so-to-speak.
> We are modern no-mads. hehe



Manitoba here as well. Gave up the nomdadic life in 99


----------



## Oil Can (11 Feb 2009)

We like it here allot. Myself- anywhere could be called home, I tend to see the best in all places we have lived in. My wife is from Winnipeg so the decision to retire here became easy.


----------



## JBG (16 Feb 2009)

New York City area.


----------



## VIChris (22 Mar 2009)

Victoria, BC. I've lived my whole life on Vancouver island, with a handful of trips abroad. All of which left me more educated about how great other parts of Canada and the world are, but also kept me happy in knowing I couldn't have it better anywhere off the West Coast.


----------



## hotei (27 Mar 2009)

Like many on here, I have lived a... ummmm.... traveled life. 

While I haven't lived outside of Canada, I have spent considerable time in provinces from Ontario, eastward. And the biggest problem is that I haven't spent the bulk of my time in any one, so calling someplace "home" is limited to wherever I throw out my shingle (presently near Lanark County, Ontario -- go maple syrup-county of Ontario, whooo!). I would have to say that I really enjoyed Newfoundland though, and the hiking I got to do there was second-to-freakin' none!


----------



## lovinmysapper (3 Apr 2009)

Coming from a Police / Military home I have lived in all western provinces and 1 territory... I have not one spot to call home I usually say I come from outwest!  : We had a sign that said Home is where the Army sends you... it took us about 3 days to call any new posting home... 
I Love my country so home is Canada


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Apr 2009)

Although I love it out east, and will soon make edmonton my home, when my girlfriend and kids join me out here, I still visit 'home' in waterloo, ontario


----------



## DarkFireTaker (20 Apr 2009)

Montreal, Quebec!


----------



## jmbest (20 Apr 2009)

Currently living in St-Jean, Quebec (not not on the base..YET)..but come from a small town in the south of Quebec no one knows about, have also lived in Arizona and Hawaii. Beats me which one is considered home though..!


----------



## Trooper Hale (22 Apr 2009)

P41 2.1, Gallipoli Barracks, Enoggera... wanna send me a letter?  I'm joking.

I recently moved into a new little room on base and i'm loving it. Its a bedroomlivingroomkitchen with bathroom unsuite. Who knew you could fit so much into one room! Only drama I've got is the pipe drainage, my shower drain likes to hang onto the water i shower in and i dont. Thus, despite copious incense, it smells like death in there!


----------



## jmbest (22 Apr 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Thus, despite copious incense, it smells like death in there!



Mmm, death and incense. What a combo!  ;D


----------



## CadetMez (17 May 2009)

The province shaped by the sea, Nova Scotia. It's where my family is, so its my home.


----------



## calamityjoe (26 May 2009)

I'm from Abitibi in Quebec. A little town built for mining purpose. 

Home is anywhere I'll be abble to find a little part of me...


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2009)

Home is in Enniskillen, NB. Has been for five years; however, I was posted two years ago on IR to Petawawa.  I am now on my way BACK home!  Yaay for me! ;D


----------



## janbear (30 May 2009)

Home is a little town southeast of Regina,SK...a little farming community called Milestone...but Regina is home too...sooo not a Riders fan tho...i love the Bombers...maybe i belong in Winnipeg, lol


----------



## len173 (30 May 2009)

Northwest B.C. will always be 'home'.


----------



## JBG (30 May 2009)

len173 said:
			
		

> Northwest B.C. will always be 'home'.


Near Prince Rupert?


----------



## Lerch (31 May 2009)

Grew up in BC, but now I live in New Brunswick...I just like the whole damned country!


----------



## Kmess (7 Jul 2009)

Born and Raised in North Bay, Ontario


----------



## Scratch_043 (10 Jul 2009)

I'm from Ontario, so I guess that will always be home, but my entire life is now in Edmonton, and it's not so bad, so I'm probably going to settle down here.


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Balsam Bay, Manitoba is and always will be home to me, though I've lived most of my life in BC


----------



## Fatalize (29 Jul 2009)

Southern Alberta   !!


----------



## j0hn_r1 (30 Jul 2009)

Interesting... 

Being the second smallest province (land area) my home Province has the 3rd largest poll-response, only behind Ontario & B.C.

* I'm sure Quebec would have a larger percentage if this weren't a mostly 'Anglophone'-based site...

From Halifax, living in Calgary...


iper:


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jul 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Interesting...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I don't know what the stats are regarding language of users on the site - but it does contain a specific "Francais" forum.  This poll wasn't posted there - therefore I suspect most of our monolingual francophone members aren't even aware of its existence.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (4 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I don't know what the stats are regarding language of users on the site - but it does contain a specific "Francais" forum.  This poll wasn't posted there - therefore I suspect most of our monolingual francophone members aren't even aware of its existence.



The stats would no doubt reflect the 8 of 59, French sections versus total sections respectively, on the Army.Ca forum...

Thats all I meant. I'm sure we're both oblivious to each other...


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> ... I'm sure we're both oblivious to each other...



Absolutely.


----------



## BunnyFooFoo (6 Aug 2009)

Born in Newfoundland, lived in NS, Quebec, ontario and BC.  Can't say where I call "home" specifically; where my family lives now, I guess.


----------



## Steve_D (9 Aug 2009)

Born in Halifax...Lived in England, Dartmouth, Victoria, Goose Bay, Borden, Kelowna, Chilliwack and now Saint John.

Where do I call home? Wherever my supper plate is, I guess.


----------



## brandon_ (9 Aug 2009)

thhunder bay ontario! :threat:  always will be home no matter what, although im kinda pumped to leave .


----------



## gunshy (3 Sep 2009)

Ontario, CANADA but really wouldn't matter where.


----------



## Flasbang (21 Sep 2009)

Whereever I'm posted or training at. My civvy friends have trouble understanding this. :


----------



## AndyRad (23 Sep 2009)

im from the land where if you dont like the weather.. wait five mins it'll change.....central Alberta


----------



## DeadEyedShooter (1 Oct 2009)

Parents are from China. I was born in Ottawa and was raised in Toronto. Now living in Richmond Hill, ON.


----------



## oldmtler (3 Oct 2009)

Welsh parents.  Born and raised in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.


----------



## trigger324 (26 Nov 2009)

born in truro ns and was a "base brat" til we were posted into greenwood when i was six.  dad wound up retiring and stayed there so it became my hometown and i grew up there, now i'm in the navy posted to halifax.

bluenoser through and through.


----------



## mellian (26 Nov 2009)

I consider Ottawa my home city, where I lived in and around there for most of life before presently moving to Montreal.


----------



## Vets Dottir (28 Nov 2009)

My eldest daughter and her little family live in Ottawa 

Come end of March, I'll be living in Vancouver. That's the plan. Free at last, free at last (of the crazy problems here)  ;D


----------



## MasterInstructor (29 Nov 2009)

Vancouver BC!


----------



## bullitt (30 Nov 2009)

Airdrie, Alberta!!!


----------



## matt101pwn (17 Dec 2009)

Ontario, Canada.


----------



## BearPusher (2 Jan 2010)

I'm from Vancouver, BC. Although after seeing some more of this beautiful country there isn't really one place that I call home.


----------



## fischer10 (24 Mar 2010)

A unknown town called Plumas, Manitoba ahahaha. But have lived in Winnipeg, Brandon, Neepawa, Gladstone (all Manitoba), then Waterloo Ontario. I do have to say, I enjoy living in "no where" place better then the city. Gah, cities are so boring! lol


----------



## 57Chevy (14 May 2010)

I call Canada my home 
             and always will


----------



## Luke O (2 Jun 2010)

I'm an Islander and always will be, no matter what fine place the CF sends me.


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

These are the places in which I lived... the longest being Ivory Coast and Montreal:

- Ivory Coast (Abidjan)
- France (Paris)
- Back to Ivory Coast (Abidjan)
- Venezuela (Caracas)
- Back to Ivory Coast (Abidjan)
- Canada (Toronto)
- Back to Ivory Coast (Abidjan)
- Canada (Calgary)
- Back to Ivory Coast (Abidjan)
- Canada (Montreal)


I call home the world but I have 2 very special places in my heart: Montreal and Abidjan (well at least until the military overthow of government during which +60 years of my family's history just vanished in destructions of schools, houses, hospitals ecetera)


_Edited for Spell Check... Thank you 57Chevy  _


----------



## DexOlesa (2 Jun 2010)

Quispamsis, New Brunswick was where I was born and raised (just outside of Saint John). I have lived in Oakville, Ontario. Gillam, Manitoba, and back to New Brunswick now though a few miles away in Hampton.


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jun 2010)

St.Albert,AB and Edmonton, AB


----------



## LineJumper (20 Jun 2010)

Gods country, aka Victoria B.C.


----------



## CorndogUK (20 Jun 2010)

Gate way to Europe Northern Ireland ..


----------



## Cat (20 Jun 2010)

Wherever my bed happens to be at the time....usually somewhere in Canada


----------



## X291R (23 Jun 2010)

I divide my time between Canada (Carmanville NL) and Australia (NT-East Arnhemland).


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Jun 2010)

Born in Edmonton.

Grew up next to CFB NAMAIO, 
(Morinville was a town of 2500 people, and we balked at the the idea of CFB "EDMONTON"...... ridiculous...)

 (But, we wore an onion on our belt, as was the style of the time), 

Forced by "Da' Man to move to Cal'gry in '99, went to Halifax in '03....

Joined the reserves in '05, got in in '06.. 
Got back out in '09.

The "Passage" is where we lay.

This East Coast is too bumpy....need some prairie out here......

(edit to  reassure people  I don't have a time machine.....RE: left Calgary in '09)

Fu(k, I am dumb...


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2010)

Ottawa......currently in a hotel posted from 8Wg Trenton driving to Comox Saturday morning.!


----------

